# Furioso Librarian Dread Force Weapon



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Seen as you all feeling so generous with your help could i trouble you for something else?

Yes? Thanks 

Finishing converting an old AoBR Dread into a Furiosos Dread and i'm having some trouble finding a suitable weapon to represent a Force Weapon. I want a staff type weapon, kinda halberd stylee, which i can paint that spanky looking lightning design on.

Do any of you know some pre made ones anywhere, from other model kits of whatever?
I could make one myself but i'm having the converters version of writers block :shok:
Converters Block?!

Meh! My work is sucking donkeys at the moment so... yeah..

SGMAlice


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Forgeworld has an assload of Dread weps. Check there


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I've also seen some nice conversions done using Inquisitor scale force weapons.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Alas i only know forge world and they have not got any force weapons of yet. the next best thing is this assault Drill. however i wonder how effetive conversion it would be(also avalible in right arm)
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...MK-IV-DREADNOUGHT-ASSAULT-DRILL-LEFT-ARM.html
Also they have the perfect Blood Talons(again both arms availible)
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...IV-DREADNOUGHT-CLOSE-COMBAT-ARM-LEFT-ARM.html


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

jaws900 said:


> Alas i only know forge world and they have not got any force weapons of yet. the next best thing is this assault Drill. however i wonder how effetive conversion it would be(also avalible in right arm)
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...MK-IV-DREADNOUGHT-ASSAULT-DRILL-LEFT-ARM.html
> Also they have the perfect Blood Talons(again both arms availible)
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...IV-DREADNOUGHT-CLOSE-COMBAT-ARM-LEFT-ARM.html


 
Conversion of the Assault Drill would be weird and... well, pointless really.
I have to have one Blood Fist (Normal dread ccw) and a Force Weapon so no Blood Talons for me 
Though i am using the Blood Talon Arm to hold said Force Weapon; It just doesnt count as one.
Force Weapon, to me, says 'huge ass sword or pointy axe thing' So the forgeworld dread arms are of no use to me apart from actually holding the Force Weapon (As stated above)
I need a big Axe/Halberd/Sword rather than just a dread arm
Thanks for the input so far guys 

SGMAlice


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this legit, Blood Angels actually have dreadnaugths with force weapons? Cause if so thats some scarey shit. The whole downside of a force weapon is its on some 2 wound guy who only has str 4. Placing it on a tough Str 6 Dead... Why its time to go one shot monsterous creatures.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

JackalMJ said:


> Is this legit, Blood Angels actually have dreadnaugths with force weapons? Cause if so thats some scarey shit. The whole downside of a force weapon is its on some 2 wound guy who only has str 4. Placing it on a tough Str 6 Dead... Why its time to go one shot monsterous creatures.


I know...BA players sacrifice part of their souls to use it though


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Force weapons DON'T have to be a staff type weapon or halberd.

The GREY KNIGHT dreadnought (FW) has a dreadnought Force weapon which is a 'regular' DCCW arm but the hand is replaced by an augmented and sanctified blade.



One of the BA players in my club is using the FW Chaplain dread (with the armour wings) 








with R DCCW 








and the GK force weapon arm.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

if you can get hold of a venerable dread left arm (the one with the hand) get a metal rod and some plasticard and maybe a few bits and pieces like guitar wire etc. you could make a huge force halberd and have the dread hold it.

I was thinking of doing something like it if GK's end up getting something like a libby dread.


----------

